# Sir Vape Juice Of The Day



## Sir Vape

03/10/2017

Our juice of the day comes from Traditional Juice Co. USA. Tribe (Indian Giver) is an old time classic.
*
A sweet, savory eliquid treat, Tribe is a deep fried vanilla ice cream, covered with a light coating of powdered sugar. *
*




*

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/copy-of-black-blue-60ml

Only R250 for 60ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Great to see a juice of the day @Sir Vape !

Wasnt this the one that @Rob Fisher liked a while back?
Mmm... Fried ice cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Great to see a juice of the day @Sir Vape !
> 
> Wasnt this the one that @Rob Fisher liked a while back?
> Mmm... Fried ice cream



It is indeed! I have put a bottle in my Sir Basket.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sir Vape

Silver said:


> Great to see a juice of the day @Sir Vape !
> 
> Wasnt this the one that @Rob Fisher liked a while back?
> Mmm... Fried ice cream



Yip it's old skool like Rob

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Sir Vape said:


> Yip it's old skool like Rob


Yoh but that is seriously old school then!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> Yip it's old skool like Rob



Dont worry about Rob @Sir Vape - I'm still looking for WB Blackbird

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape

04/10/2017




A carnival of Strawberries and Peach, oozing with sweet and sour funfair and a tart finish.

100ml for only R250

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/reaper-100ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Our juice of the today comes from Gelato Juice Co USA. Cinnamon Gelato - Enjoy an Italian ice cream vape flavored with vanilla and nutty cinnamon. A great combination that you will definitely love to have.





Only R250 for 60ml

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/gelato-cinnamon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> Our juice of the today comes from Gelato Juice Co USA. Cinnamon Gelato - Enjoy an Italian ice cream vape flavored with vanilla and nutty cinnamon. A great combination that you will definitely love to have.
> 
> 
> View attachment 109254
> 
> 
> Only R250 for 60ml
> 
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/gelato-cinnamon



Sounds delicious @Sir Vape 
Good pricing, my gosh, the price of international juice has fallen!


----------



## Sir Vape

Friday 06/10/2017

The juice of the day comes from local boys Coil Empire. 






*Slushee by Coil Empire*
A delicious raspberry slushee. 

Get yours here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/slushee-new-60ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> Friday 06/10/2017
> 
> The juice of the day comes from local boys Coil Empire.
> 
> View attachment 109341
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Slushee by Coil Empire*
> A delicious raspberry slushee.
> 
> Get yours here:
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/slushee-new-60ml



This sounds great and i had my eye on it a while back but it slipped away from me. 
Does this have any cooling or ice in it @Sir Vape ?


----------



## Sir Vape

Silver said:


> This sounds great and i had my eye on it a while back but it slipped away from me.
> Does this have any cooling or ice in it @Sir Vape ?



Yes a very slight menthol

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Juice of the day comes from Traditional Juice Co.






White Tiger blends a creamy, decadent vanilla bean ice cream milkshake with sweet, ripe strawberries and blueberries, then tops of with a sprinkling of waffle cone crumbles.


https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/white-tiger-60ml

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Tropical Kisses from Lips & Drips is our star juice of the day.

Tropical Kisses is an enticing blend of four sun-ripened tropical fruits for one unforgettable vape experience.
Tropical Kisses by Lips & Drips Vape Co. is an exotic e-juice blend of juicy pineapples, ripe mangos, and tangy blood oranges with a touch of sweet kiwis

R250 for 60ml

*



Get FREE shipping when you add any bottle of Foggs Awesome Sauce to your cart. Use coupon code FOGGS on checkout. Now thats a deal 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/tropical-kisses*

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Juice of the day comes from US company Slammin. Get any of the Slammin Series for only R250 for 60ml.





Get FREE overnight shipping when you add any bottle of Foggs Awesome Sauce to your cart. Use coupon code FOGGS on checkout. Now thats a deal 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/search?q=slammin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Juice of the day comes from Juice Man USA.

Get Unicorn Frappe, Cherry Lime Cola, Orange Mango Bubba, Watermelon Bubba for only R330 for 100ml today only.

Get FREE shipping when you add any bottle of Foggs Awesome Sauce to your cart. Use coupon code FOGGS on checkout. Now thats a deal 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/search?q=JUICE+MAN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Juice of the day comes from the retro inspired USA juice company Lips & Drips.





The Gummy Kisses E-Liquid by Lips and Drips Vape Co is a throwback to your childhood with a sweet strawberry and fruity gummy bear treat all in a vape.

Only R250 for 60ml today only 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/…/juice-of-th…/products/gummy-60ml
Don't forget free overnight shipping when you add any bottles of Fogg's Awesome Sauce. Use coupon code FOGGS on checkout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

JUICE OF THE DAY!!!!




Kickstart your day with Slammin Cereal Bar, a delicious strawberry cereal bar, drizzled with vanilla frosting. The perfect morning vape treat.
ONLY R240 FOR 60ML

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/slammin-cereal-bar

Don't forget free overnight shipping when you add any bottles of Fogg's Awesome Sauce. Use coupon code FOGGS on checkout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

No introduction needed  Jam Monster Blueberry is our JUICE OF THE DAY!!!

R340 for only 100ml TODAY only!!!




Get FREE shipping when you add any bottle of Foggs Awesome Sauce to your cart. Use coupon code FOGGS on checkout. Now thats a deal 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/juice-of-the-day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Juice of the day comes from Twisted Cook-e 

Lemonz - A Mediterranean dessert cookie that is mixture of traditional shortbread with a lemonade sugar frosted icing and gratings of lemon zest.

Only R170 for 60ml today only.

Remember you get free shipping when you add any bottles of Foggs Awesome Sauce to your order using FOGGS coupon code on checkout.
Go get some 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/lemonz-by-twisted-cook-e

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Juice of the day comes from Frozen Yozen USA.





Crafted to remind you of a trip to the frozen yogurt shop.Pink cup is a tart yogurt topped with Strawberry, & Kiwi.
Fresh, simple, and clean !

Balanced sweet, Tart, and fresh fruit!

R200 for 60ml TODAY only!!!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/juice-of-the-day

Remember you get free shipping when you add any bottle of Foggs Awesome Sauce to your order and use FOGGS coupon code on checkout

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Juice of the day comes from Buck Wild Vape Co

The birthday cake that you stuffed your face with as a kid is now back. Freshly baked fluffy vanilla sponge cake with creamy icing layers, is topped off with sprinkles to give you a celebratory sensation. This cake treat makes you feel like it's your birthday all day, everyday.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/birthday-cake-60ml

60ml of goodness for only R210 today only 

Remember free shipping when you add any bottle of Foggs Awesome Sauce to your cart and use FOGGS coupon code on checkout.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

JUICE OF THE DAY
Gelato Lemon Lime

Celebrate a cool and citrus feel of lemon and lime in an Italian ice cream vape. A delectable mix that you will surely captivate your heart with great pleasure.









60m for only R220 TODAY only!!!
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/juice-of-the-day

Don't forget FREE shipping when you add any bottle of Foggs Awesome Sauce to your cart and use coupon code FOGGS on checkout

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/juice-of-the-day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Juice of the day




Grab your bottle here for only R280 while stocks last!!!!

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/juice-of-the-day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape

Juices of the day are brought to you by Milk Lab.

Check them out here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/juice-of-the-day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Sir Vape said:


> Juices of the day are brought to you by Milk Lab.
> 
> Check them out here:
> https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/juice-of-the-day



R80 for 30ml
Great deal @Sir Vape !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> R80 for 30ml
> Great deal @Sir Vape !


Oooh that is epic! I do enjoy Pomgurt as well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

